# Couch/Sofa protection



## reza (Jul 6, 2007)

We just bought a new sofa for our house. Our dogs have always been allowed on the sofa, and we do plan on continuing this. However, we wanted to buy a heavy duty sofa cover to leave on the sofa while we are at work each day. Has anyone purchased this type of product or know where one is available? I seem to remember that my grandmother had them to protect her furniture from her cat's claws. Thanks!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe at a furniture store?

Aside from that, what worries you about the sofa being ruined? Do the dogs play rough, or are their nails sharp?

I know that with my dog, I keep his nails so short that they hardly posed a problem for a suede sofa...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Lowe's, and probaby other outlets, carry heavy packing blankets designed to pad furniture will moving. We have several of those - mostly in the cars fir carrying (usually wet) dogs.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

To your questions. I know Drs Foster & Smith & Orvis has great couch overs to protect your dog's nails or/and dirt from coming in the house plus the hair

Here's the link 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+1+14105&pcatid=14105

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+1+923&pcatid=923

http://www.orvis.com/store/productc...3&group_id=18339&cat_id=18337&subcat_id=18338


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I found some nice slipcovers at Target. Not too expensive, either.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Although they tend to be on the pricier side, I find In the Company of Dogs has a ton of options for couches and cars. Also, their products are high quality and they often have good sales that take some of the sting out of the purchase.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Some packing a moving companies have couch covers that might work for you. We were going to get one but it wouldn't fit our couch.


----------

